

Ask HN: How many of you use business coaching etc? - kolinko

As I mentioned in a previous post - I'm interested in doing some self-help iPhone applications, so I'm gathering market research right now.<p>How many of you have your personal business coach? How many of you would use the services if you had an opportunity? What stops you? What do you think about business coaching?
======
cme
Why get a business coach when you can get a mentor? The mentor relationship is
far more valuable in my opinion, if they take you on they genuinely want to
help, where as the relationship with a biz coach could make you appear nothing
more then a dollar sign and a pay check to them.

~~~
kolinko
Isn't it that a mentor will tell you how to shoot the goal, but you could use
a coach to decide which goal to shoot?:)

